# Running a field shoot



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ned250, what you are saying is music to my ears, contact Bill Sterling he is your states NFAA Director and lives in Middleton his number is (302) 834 8113. If for some reason he doesn't respond then get back to me via PM. 
Have a Happy New Year


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> Ned250, what you are saying is music to my ears, contact Bill Sterling he is your states NFAA Director and lives in Middleton his number is (302) 834 8113. If for some reason he doesn't respond then get back to me via PM.
> Have a Happy New Year


Wow! I had no idea Bill was the NFAA director... He's in my club and is the one who sponsored me. I will give him a buzz and pick his brain. Funny I was talking to someone last night about getting field up off the ground and he didn't say anything about Bill. 

It's amazing how our club has changed. When I shot here as a kid, it was nothing but field shoots. Fast forward almost 20 years and now it's all 3D. We have a great chunk of land just begging for field shoots. I am going to try my best to get it going again!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

How's the target butts, shot out or aged that they won't stop a arrow? Those bales aren't cheap. Marking all the distances, yardages posted at each lane, cardboard cut for target faces and extras at each butt....little more work than you think. And then attendance. Pretty heartbreaking if a dozen or so show up. One club close by averaged maybe 20 shooters and after two years quit having them. Many, many years ago our club did a super job updating our 14 Field range for a NFAA sanctioned Spring Opener. 8 showed up. Never again did our club have a Field event....


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't walked all 28, but the one's I have shot or seen are in good shape. Most targets, if not all, just received new roofs. 

I've got low expectations for turnouts, but damn it if I'm not going to try. There's a pretty big field following just across the river in NJ. Hoping I can get something going in between their schedule and get a few guys to come over. Its wishful thinking, but I've made the drive to their clubs many times for both field and indoors. Maybe they'll do the same? Like anything else, the trick is getting the word out....


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> as much as people show interest in shooting 'something different', the results will be far less than what you expect.
> 
> my club invested in an international course and i primarily maintain and manage the shoots. because of the cost vs return prediction, we went with Big Green Targets.
> 
> ...


Wow man, that's a huge bummer. Kudos for going for it...regardless of the outcome. This very well could be the reason why field died here. I'm going to ask Bill and see why. He's been in the club for ages, so I'm sure he knows. 

I may just be dreaming up a pipe dream, but I'm still going to try it. I just can't see why 3D is so much more popular than field. 3D just seems incredibly boring compared to field, but I'm obviously in the minority.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Ned250 said:


> Wow man, that's a huge bummer. Kudos for going for it...regardless of the outcome. This very well could be the reason why field died here. I'm going to ask Bill and see why. He's been in the club for ages, so I'm sure he knows.
> 
> I may just be dreaming up a pipe dream, but I'm still going to try it. I just can't see why 3D is so much more popular than field. 3D just seems incredibly boring compared to field, but I'm obviously in the minority.



i deleted my reply thinking it was a rant and a hijack. you happened to quote it before i deleted it.





i attempt to follow the rules of the game as much as i can so that the club shoot is as close to 'reality' as possible.


try to keep a positive attitude even in the darker moments. my experiences may not be what you experience. you may have a solid and steady turnout with growth. keep your menu simple and try not to deviate from the menu offered at the 3D shoots. clubs get identified by the foods they have.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> i deleted my reply thinking it was a rant and a hijack. you happened to quote it before i deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bah, you didn't need to delete it. As excited as I am to try this out, I know its going to get frustrating and not be easy. 

The shoots I've done in NJ, aside from the state championship, were casual start. The actual championship was a shotgun start. Have you found a way that works better? I'm more of a technical guy and prefer more formal stuff, but I'd want to go with what attracts people the most.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

for us, we do a casual start because that's all anyone knows. an international round takes maybe 4hrs total to shoot for a full group including a lunch break at the half. it's 60 arrows for score plus the 3 on the first target for warm-up then add in however many you sling on the practice range. we try to cut them off at 10am to get started.

i have no heartburn for those wanting to shoot with their friends and waiting for them but i also dont like spending ALL day at the club when i'm not shooting.

had there been more and increasing interest i would have started going to the shotgun start because that's how it's really done.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Our club here had the state outdoor last year. Fourteen targets each, field, hunter, and animal in one day, with about fifty shooters and quite a few non-shooters who got dragged along.


I think it was generally a raging success, but among the things I thought were the rough spots was organizing the shooting groups for a shotgun start while people were still showing up - you can't really turn shooters away that just drove for hours to shoot your course. And some were rank beginners..



switching targets (if needed) needs some advance planning - maybe they need to be stored behind the butts and the last group through changes them, or something

there were a lot of hungry people - people had to go get more food and drinks for the kitchen three times - you might need volunteers for errands 


Of course, we were lucky to have some of these problems, participation in field being what it is.

Rock Monkey, great post, except now it's in italics and hard to read.:wink:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

A format we've been having some success with here in WI is as follows: Shotgun start, usually around 9:30 or 10:00 so people who have to travel a couple hours don't have to get up at midnight to make it to the shoot. 28 field or 14 field/14 hunter. 2 or 3 person groups selected randomly for the 1st 14 targets. We also encourage any field newbies let us know at registration that they are unfamiliar with the rules and we then pair those archers up with more experienced field archers for the 1st 14 targets to assist with questions, rules, etc.. Everyone comes in after the first 14 targets for a short luncheon (45min). 2nd 14 targets are also shotgun start and groups are assigned based on peer scores. After everyone is done scores are sorted and flighted. No equipment styles, just flighted based on the scores shot, usually putting 7 or 8 in a flight. We go money payback 1-3 in each flight, same amounts paid back for each flight and sometimes some random door prize drawings to those who did not finish in the money in their flight. Several clubs in our area have gone to this format and have been pulling in between 30-40 archers, depending on weather, club location and other conflicting events going on in the area. Best to make sure you work/check with other clubs in the area to pick a good day for the shoot that conflicts with as few other similar shoots as possible. Word of mouth advertising, AT, etc., are excellent ways to get the word out on your shoot. Also helps if your club members make an effort to go to other club's events too. You'd be amazed at the attendance you can draw from other clubs if they see your club making an attempt to attend their events. Unique foods for the luncheon and other "themes" (i.e. Ice Cream shoot where everyone is encouraged to hit the local frozen custard stand after the shoot is done) to make your event stand out can also be good ways to advertise and make the shoot more memorable. Format can be used for International, Lake of the Woods, and other rounds as well. Need to make the shoot memorable, fun and pick a good day that doesn't conflict with everyone else's field events or major 3D shoots. Maybe even consider running just a 14 target round the first couple times out and let anyone interested shoot a 2nd 14 for no additional charge after you do your awards, for those that would like to shoot a full 28.

Anyway, just a few additional ideas to toss into the discussion................

>>-------->


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

CHPro said:


> Everyone comes in after the first 14 targets for a short luncheon (45min). 2nd 14 targets are also shotgun start and groups are assigned based on peer scores. After everyone is done scores are sorted and flighted. No equipment styles, just flighted based on the scores shot, usually putting 7 or 8 in a flight. We go money payback 1-3 in each flight, same amounts paid back for each flight and sometimes some random door prize drawings to those who did not finish in the money in their flight. >>-------->


Wow, I really like this idea... Think I'll bring it up in one of our club meetings to see if there is any interest. Always trying to think of ways to introduce (re-introduce) more peeps to our wonderful game. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Some good ideas, but then "get the ball rolling" is the hard part. One of the clubs I'm a member of is going to try 14 lanes. Usual fee for 28 was $10 and then no one had issues with paying $10 for 14. What it was, people would start the 28 field and quit at 14.

Another is the NFAA Combo round, 7 field targets of 4 arrows each and 7 3D targets of 2 arrows each. This would be 42 arrows. The 7 field targets would be kept to 60 yards or less so those with fixed sights/bowhunter bows wouldn't be unduely scared off.

Another is shoot lanes that do not exceed 40 or 45 yards.

Once you get a following you can perhaps expand, using longer distances. Yeah, sure, you'll field shooters that will complain. What to do? See who's shooting your present event, bowhunters or field shooters. You have say, 30 bowhunters and 10 field shooters, who do you want to please?


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the discussion! I agree with Sonny.... the first step is always the hardest. 

I'm going to take in all of the schedules I can find of the surrounding clubs and line them up with our club's current schedule. There's really no point in doing this if there isn't an open date. Once I can earmark a date or 2, I'm going to have a discussion with our state director to see why field died here locally and the plausibility of dusting it off. There must be a reason the club started cleaning up the course, but everyone I've talked to so far says there's nobody willing to run a field shoot. Something's gotta give...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Me, I'd like to shoot that 7Field/7 3D. Imagine a 3D, say like the Delta Buffalo or Elk at 80 yards  Yeah, too long for the just bowhunter, but..... And then larger targets, HD McKinze deer, Mountain Goat 40 and 45 yards ain't that long. Of 7/7 you could have Known distance for all, not just the Field targets.
Whatever it takes to get something going so the objective can be reached. And what if you had a short Field or Combo would take hold? Income for the club and might make others take notice and bring in more shooters for maybe other club envents.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I spoke to Bill and he said he was no longer the state director and that DE does not have a director. I don't remember exactly why, but I think it was because of the lack of shoots or members. 

I'm going to line up calendars this week and find some possible dates. Then take it to the club to see who I can recruit to help out. Bill is on board with me running it. I just need to get things rolling. There should be minimal work for the course so that's a big plus!

We had our first indoor shoot at our club today and a few guys asked about filed shoots. Hoping I can generate a little buzz.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, its been a little while now but its finally a GO. I will be hosting our first field shoot in many years. I'm keeping my expectations low, but I'm excited to give it a shot. We'll be shooting 14 field and 14 hunter on 6/8. I shot our 3D shoot this weekend and was scoping out the field targets - most of them are in great shape. I'll be doing a real walkthru in the coming days and take an inventory of what needs to be fixed. I think the biggest hurdle is cleaning up and repainting the yardage markers.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Ned,I will try to get the buckshorn gang over on 6/8.Are you coming over this weekend as we are hosting SFAA indoor state shoot?


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome!

Yup, I'll be there all weekend... 7yr old son is shooting Friday night and I'll be shooting both Saturday/Sunday at 9:00. Looking forward to it!


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Really interesting thread, and kudos for Ned250 for making it happen!
Here is another idea that might get folks out on the course:

We're trying something new in NC this year: an "Introduction to Field Archery" class. The plan is to tempt our indoor shooters (who join for the Indoor Championship) to give field a try. 
This class will let folks try the different styles of target at whatever distance is good for them, with experienced archers to advise. In reality, of course, you could join any of our shoots and your group would help you out. The class will only shoot a few targets, not the entire course... I remember my arm giving out on my first few field rounds.
We already have several families sending a parent and a child to the class, which is good. If the kids get excited, we can probably get both back for another shoot


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Funny you mention that, Mustang..... I've been considering offering a quick overview type class at the start of open registration to hopefully help break the ice for any newbies that may want to try this game out, but scared to come out because they don't know how to play.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Now it feels real!

http://www.nc100archers.com/FieldShoot.html


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I'm a month out from hosting my first ever field event. Course is in excellent shape. Brand new roofs on every target, most target bales are practically brand new. Aside from getting the new yardage markers glued on to the freshly painted concrete cylinders and a few refreshed bow hangers, we are looking great. One of our directors has been a huge help getting most of that stuff done before I stepped in to give this a shot.

I won't lie - I'm very excited about bringing field back to the club, but I'm tempering my enthusiasm. I don't want to get all fired up and then be let down with a low attendance. The club approved 3 field shoots.... so hopefully the first one will get a few guys talking and the following shoots will grow.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, the course is finished. All that's left is hanging the targets tomorrow and we're set to have our first field shoot in over 10 years. Lots of guys stepped up to help make it happen. Really felt good to see some guys help when I never asked for it. 

Gorgeous weather is forecasted for Sunday... Let's hope some of the guys that said they're coming out will come through.

Worst case scenario is we have a shootable field course for the club members to enjoy whenever we want.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

:up:

Congrats!


> Really felt good to see some guys help when I never asked for it.


Makes all the difference in the world. Our sportsman's club would have a working Field course of that had happened for me. A 14 target course is NOT a one-man job. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

We had 17 shooters show up. I was mentally prepared for for it to be a dud, but 17 was a great showing for our first time in over 10 years! 

Every single one of them loved the shoot. I was asked "why aren't you doing more of them?". It felt great to hear all of the positive feedback and made the work well worth it. Now that I got my feet wet, I need to learn how to make this grow...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Good going Ned, YOU are the NFAA


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

Good to hear. Great thread too, keep us updated. I'm bringing a field shoot at our next archery club shoot.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

You want to increase the interest in field...? Increase the interest in Free Style equipment with movable sights. I see this as the root of the problem. Most archers are pin shooters and quite uncomfortable with distances farther than what they are used to shooting in 3D. And don't give me that "back in the day" crap... they're just not going to do it without going free style.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ned250 said:


> We had 17 shooters show up. I was mentally prepared for for it to be a dud, but 17 was a great showing for our first time in over 10 years!
> 
> Every single one of them loved the shoot. I was asked "why aren't you doing more of them?". It felt great to hear all of the positive feedback and made the work well worth it. Now that I got my feet wet, I need to learn how to make this grow...


Congrats on your first shoot. Pretty good numbers for the first one. Word-of-mouth helps build numbers. Tell everyone that attended to bring a friend next time.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

jallen70 said:


> Good to hear. Great thread too, keep us updated. I'm bringing a field shoot at our next archery club shoot.


Nice! Good luck... It's not easy, but not as hard as I expected it to be either.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> Good going Ned, YOU are the NFAA


I'd like to get us back into the NFAA (DE dropped years ago), but I have a feeling... just like doing this field shoot, that if I want this to happen I'm going to have to push the issue myself. There aren't many dedicated spots shooters in this club, so most couldn't care less. I'm sure the club would support me on it, so no concern there. I was surprised, and very encouraged, at how blindly everyone supported me on this even though the majority weren't interested in the shoot itself.

I'm not sure how much of a commitment it would be to do get involved with the NFAA (I think we need to host 1 outdoor and 1 indoor NFAA event per year to keep a good status), but I'm hesitant to take on more than I can juggle.

Our indoor facility is brand spankin' new and begging for some indoor events. There's a lot of big opportunities with indoor, but I think it's going to end up the same way. I need to push it...


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Ned, what club do you belong to? I'll throw this out for someone to else to answer, but is it possible for your club to align with the NFAA through an adjacent state, like Maryland? I noted that the Mid-Del Club is now a member of the Maryland Archery Assn.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

New Castle 100 Archers... We actually had a group of 4 come up from Mid Del. Good guys!

Interesting idea to join another state - I didn't realize we could do that.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ned250 said:


> New Castle 100 Archers... We actually had a group of 4 come up from Mid Del. Good guys!
> 
> Interesting idea to join another state - I didn't realize we could do that.


\Yes, you can, BUT...if/when you do that, you are NOT able to compete for awards in your original State, you'll compete as a guest, and then compete for State/Sectional honors in the new "Affiliated" State and Section (if the new State is in a different Sectional, that is). Individual members can join two State Associations, but MUST declare only ONE as their "affiliated" State, and in the other, they compete as "guests."
Of late, that is happening a lot. I know of at least 10 people that have gone out of state and joined an adjacent State's NFAA association because of lack of support from their home state's association.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Field14, I don't think the question was so much of an individual joining another state association, but a club. Ned250 said that his state association went defunct some years ago and his club was interested in associating with the NFAA. Another Delaware club has joined the Maryland Archery Association, so that was the suggestion I made. I do not know the details of doing something like this, but at least one other Delaware club has pursued this. Since Bob Borges, an NFAA councilman, is subscribed to this thread, maybe he can comment on the possibility of doing this.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

JF from VA said:


> Field14, I don't think the question was so much of an individual joining another state association, but a club. Ned250 said that his state association went defunct some years ago and his club was interested in associating with the NFAA. Another Delaware club has joined the Maryland Archery Association, so that was the suggestion I made. I do not know the details of doing something like this, but at least one other Delaware club has pursued this. Since Bob Borges, an NFAA councilman, is subscribed to this thread, maybe he can comment on the possibility of doing this.


You're correct. I'm looking at this from the club/state association level, not my own personal interests.

Since DE is no longer in the NFAA, I personally joined NJ last year so I could compete _somewhere_. If I can get DE back on the map and make it a viable competition, I'd 'come back home'.


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ned250, I would like to shake your hand. I started shooting my first bow into a box in the creek behind my parents house. When I found the local NFAA field archery club, I fell in love with archery. I was a target archer first, and got into bowhunting because of the people I met at the club. If southern Oregon had a field archery club, I would be shooting and active in archery again. I helped maintain a 28 target field range, so I know what you are in for. However, knowing you are willing to swim against the tide of change, and accept the challenge, makes me think maybe there is a glimmer of hope for archery yet. PS. I do actually have a granddaughter, so everyone save the comments about shooting grandpa's bow, but I stacked five pins and shot fingers with a Jennings Model Super T. Stacking pins with the modern equipment should be pretty straight forward. I also shot field with a recurve when it was not the score, but how many arrows you had left at the end of the round, which we worried about. I can not throw hay bales like I used to, but sure wish I could at least rake the trails. Good luck, and may your efforts be rewarded ten times over.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ned250 said:


> You're correct. I'm looking at this from the club/state association level, not my own personal interests.
> 
> Since DE is no longer in the NFAA, I personally joined NJ last year so I could compete _somewhere_. If I can get DE back on the map and make it a viable competition, I'd 'come back home'.


I don't think it is much of a problem if your club wants to join a different State Association rather than the "state of residence" of the club. I've known several clubs that have done so. PA is one state that wasn't (don't know if PA is now or not) an NFAA member State. Many of the clubs close to NY State, along with their members were paid members of NYFAB and got their course certifications, NFAA insurance, etc. through NYFAB. Of course NYFAB went round and round with the NFAA about the dues payments, but that is yet another story.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

*RCW *- Thanks for the kind words... I'm just a field archery fan and think it's totally misunderstood. I don't have visions of taking over 3D, but I do think we can keep field as a viable option in the archery world. It's still alive and well in places like NJ.

*field14 *- Great info. I've developed some good relationships with some of the NJ clubs. It might make sense to try and join up with them, but they're already so big, we might not fit in. Its good to know this is an option, at least.

I have absolutely zero clue on what is involved in all of these associations, insurance, etc. I have a lot of homework to do before I push things forward.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Ned,

A couple of people you might want to contact with questions concerning NFAA affiliation are Dave Hryn ([email protected]) and Doug Joyce ([email protected]). Dave is the Mid-Atlantic councilman and Doug is the New Jersey state NFAA director.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

JF from VA said:


> Ned,
> 
> A couple of people you might want to contact with questions concerning NFAA affiliation are Dave Hryn ([email protected]) and Doug Joyce ([email protected]). Dave is the Mid-Atlantic councilman and Doug is the New Jersey state NFAA director.


I've met Doug a few times... He was the one guy I was hoping to be able to pick his brain.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Doug would be a good person to start with. He will not be available this weekend as he is in Mechanicsburg, PA for the Mid-Atlantic outdoor tournament and meeting. Here is a link to his full contact info (look under New Jersey):

https://www.nfaausa.com/state-organizations


----------

